# OBX fishing, kayaking questions



## Spence88 (Feb 23, 2006)

Heading to OBX, Salvo area in about 3 weeks. I'm not too familiar with the Outerbanks fishing other than what I read in reports and such, but I can't wait. I plan on doing plenty of surf fishing, and will try to get out on a charter. Any recommendations on charters would be helpful. I figure the best way to figure out the surf fishing is to hit up the local tackle shops, but any information is very much welcomed. 

For kayaking, I'm going to rent one for the week from some place down there. Figured I would try the sound for some fishing. 

Any information, specific or in general about OBX and that area would be great. Thanks


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

We go down about every Summer. We're heading down in a few weeks. I always do pretty well fishing the surf. I usually just use strips of squid that you can buy frozen just about anywhere down there. You never know what you'll catch.


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)




----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

This is a couple of fish I caught down at the OBX the week of fathers day
I caught them on the bottom using blood worms and a 3oz sinker that week 
not pictured is a sand shark and a coaker I caught. I would use some squid 
and alitle bigger hook and try for some bigger fish If I had it to do again
I also was lazy on vaction and did'nt get up early to fish but saw a couple 
5-6#ers caught not sure what they were was not close enough but they were bigger than What I caught. Good Luck


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

In the sound at Oregon inlet, SW of the big bridge, at the end of the rip rap bank, is a big silo shaped structure off of the point. The water here is 45 ft deep or so, and you can catch some nice spot on a bottom rig with a 2-4 oz. weight and a bloodworm. Then you can take them to the hook and cook at one of the piers and have em fried up. If you do the inlet, be careful of the tide, as it can get ripping pretty good incoming or outgoing. Another spot to try is the sound by the little bridge to Manteo for trout and puppy drum.


----------



## pastordon (Jul 21, 2008)

Got back from Hatteras Isl on Monday. I have fished all over there for years. The best info is from the guy that manages the Hatteras Jack tackle shop in Rodanthe. He is a Kyak fisherman. Has all of the electronics on his. He guides people out of the salvo/ rodanthie area. He will also give you very good info and is right in the R/W &Salvo area. He is the man for info especially about the sound! I would love to have gotten into the speckled trout like in years past, but they were jsut not in yet. It may be great at the end of July. You may catch some big puppy drum. Make sure the trout are 12 in and the pups between 18 and 27. Flounder must be 15 inches. 
There are a lot of throw backs we found 10 or 15 fish to 1 throwbacks to keepers. If you need some good spots before you leave. Just respond and I'll give ya all I know. We targeted flounder around the hatteras inlet and caught around 40-50 and only kept around 10. That spot at the end of the bonner bridge (organinlet) by the large piland is almost 60 feet deep. We tied up t it. If you are not a very experienced kyacker I would stay away. The current gets very dangerous! We tied off to it and caught 7or8 pig fish, only 2 spot and no croaker. Lots of undersized sea bass and a 60 lb sea turtle which was fun until we could get him loose. I'd stick to the R/W& Salvo area with the Kyack. Have a great vacation! Don


----------



## pastordon (Jul 21, 2008)

I would recomend hook up charters for inshore. His house with sign in yard is in Rodanthie. Local guy living there his whole life. Brick house on ocean side. He runs a 25 foot center console boat out of Hatteras. I would recoment Hatteras Blue out of Hatteras for offshore. Cheaper and fishes to fill your cooler. 500 to 600 cheaper than other off shore boats. Both of these guys are out of the Village marina in Hatteras.


----------

